# Got a new digi cam today



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

all the pics are unedited other than croping










here is my new 9.5" Cariba, Pinata


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

pretty good pics, you need to get us some dynamic angles on that bad boy


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

very nice ... now go get some more


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice cariba! He looks pretty thick.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Love that first photo. Once in a life time shot.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

That first photo is may favorite piranha pic ever, it was by accident, it was in the backround of another pic, when I saw it I bout crapped myself :laughlong:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Pinata is a little over 1.5" thick I am guessing


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this new cam is soo awesome that I can zoom in on the individual scales in paintshop rather clearly

its Olympus camedia 3020 zoom


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nate how much did it cost ???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Great lookin fish dude, I need to stop by your place sometime and check these out in person.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

got the cam for 300 shipped and a 64MB memory card, it is a refurb but you couldnt tell, got it on ebay

Xenon where do you live?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nate i will jump through this computer and strangle you if you don't take a pic of your new medinai and post it!! i wanna see that puppy.

Joe
p.s. nice pics and fish


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Love thos pics =)


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Genin said:


> nate i will jump through this computer and strangle you if you don't take a pic of your new medinai and post it!! i wanna see that puppy.
> 
> Joe
> p.s. nice pics and fish


I will this weekend, its at my girlfriends house, she takes care of my Elongatus and Medinai, I take care of the Pygos at my house


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sounds good nate, and i am holding you to it

Joe :laughlong:


----------

